# I hate boneless, skinless chicken breasts!



## Kyla (Aug 16, 2013)

My husband is diabetic and because of this we attempt to eat healthier. However, it's a struggle! He won't eat fish, and we have chicken breasts ALOT! Does anyone have some GREAT healthy recipes for boneless, skinless chicken breasts? I have a rotisserie oven and make them with a little bbq sauce or just with some seasoning and they turn out fine but that quickly gets old.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

We often get the frozen type of chicken breasts. To make these a bit tastier, throw them on the grill and partially cook. Then you can slice them up and use for soup or stir fry. Or cook completely on the grill and eat. To make them even tastier, prepare melted butter and herb & garlic grill spice and brush on the chicken while grilling (of course that kind of takes the healthy out of them). A good gas grill is your friend here. We have a Weber Q300 portable type - best thing I ever bought!


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

There is a brand of sugar free BBQ called Walden Farms. It's not bad. Walden Farms actually has a whole line of sugar free & low carb condiments, FYI. Throw the chicken breasts (frozen or thawed) in the slow cooker with the sauce & cook for 4-6 hours. Shred it then eat. It's so good. Sometimes I'll add a little mustard or a pinch of red pepper flakes for a little kick. 

I'm a former chef so it took me a while to not turn my nose up to crock pot cooking. There are so many ways you can cook with it. I also like adding cumin, chili pepper, garlic powder, & onion for Mexican shredded chicken for tacos. 
You can also make white chicken chili. It's a big winner around here. 

There are a ton of recipes online. Just don't forget to check sauces for sugar & carbs.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I wish I could tell you the proportions, but I'll make garlic/lime/cilantro chicken.

Mix a clove or two of pressed garlic in... I guess a cup or so? of chicken stock, a few tablespoons of lime juice, and a sprinkling of cilantro. Pour over chicken, and bake 'til done.


----------



## Kyla (Aug 16, 2013)

I've looked up quite a few recipes but I really hate dry, bland chicken breasts. (I'm sure the fact that I'm not a good cook isn't helping lol) so easy things like shredded chicken tacos and white chicken chili are awesome ideas. Thanks!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

This is good. Don't know if it's good for diabetics but.......

For two whole chicken breasts. Cut them in half thickness wise and put in a single layer in a 9x13 greased pan. Top with a mixture of:
1/2 cup mayo
3 tsp of Italian seasoning 
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
Bread crumbs or something similar to taste.

Bake at 350 for 30 minutes or done.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

1 part Italian bread crumbs and 1 part parm. cheese mixed together
couple of eggs, whisked.

Dip the chicken in the eggs and then the crumbs. Put them in a greased dish and bake at 350 until done (about 30 minutes).

I like to serve it on a bed of whole wheat pasta and marinara.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is a site with all kinds of TnT goodies. I'm linking directly to the chicken.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Marinade in zesty Italian dressing, bake slow (250-275 for 1- 1 1/2 hours) baste with the drippings. Fresh hindquarters are even better....James


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

We use a lot of curry spice on chicken - baked, stir fried, casserole type things.
Also, spread a little mayo on top and top with grated parmesan cheese bake until cooked through.
simmer in water/stock with lemon and pepper, just till tender
simmer in water/stock with pepper strips (hot or bell or combination) and onion
simmer in salsa
smear with a tiny bit of mayo down the length, add finely chopped spinach, chopped green onion and feta cheese, roll up and bake.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas on chicken breasts. I, too, hate chicken breasts, but being diabetic, I do need to adjust my meals when I eat chicken. One thing I have found, is the rotessorie chicken from the grocery store. Most of the fat is gone and has gone thru the breast and makes it most tender. And the fatty skin can be pulled off easily. Any other ideas for chicken will be most appreciated by me. Thanks again.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

The key is to just not overcook it. It's when it's overcooked that it's terrible. I can eat a plain chicken breast with nothing on it when it's cooked just right.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I use fruit and veggies on my chicken breasts, and bake them. I use canned or fresh...favorites are just about ANY fruit baked on a chicken breast, and sliced onion on a chicken breast is surprisingly sweet. Tomatoes and green pepper are nice! I've even used fruit cocktail.

Anything I use on chicken seems to work well on pork, too.

Quick and tasty.

Mon


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I love stir fry. Is your husband permitted soy sauce? Garlic? Salt and pepper? Oil?
If so, in a medium bowl, combine 2 T. of soy sauce, regular or reduced sodium, 1 crushed garlic clove 1/3 teaspoon sugar or any sweetener of your choice, 2 teaspoons of canola oil and a pinch of salt and pepper. 
Thinly slice a couple semi-thawed (previously frozen) chicken breasts. Add to bowl. Stir to coat the chicken. Cover and let marinate in refrigerator for about 1/2 hour. 
Meantime slice some nappa cabbage, carrots, green onions into thin strips. 
30 minutes before dinner heat 2 Tablespoons of canola oil in a skillet. Stir fry the marinated chicken until cooked, 5 to 6 minutes. Remove from pan and set aside. Add sliced vegetables to skillet and stir fry until tender crisp. Return chicken to the skillet and heat everything through. Serve with white or brown rice.

If you have access to a meat grinder (or have a blender or food processor) you can grind the chicken breast and combine it with shredded veggies, an egg and some crackers or panko crumbs or a little flour for binder, season it with onion and garlic powders, salt and pepper and make chicken patties. Fry in a very little oil in a nonstick pan and serve with sliced tomatoes and lettuce on a roll or just as is. 

Lightly brown a couple chicken breasts in a very little oil in an oven proof skillet. Top with your favorite tomato sauce. Sprinkle on some shredded mozzarella and finish cooking in the oven at 325 (yes, 325, medium low) until chicken juices run clear. Serve with spaghetti squash or any pasta that fits in your hubbies' diet. 

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

This is my "go to" chicken breast dinner. Season with something like Chicago Steak seasoning, then fry in olive oil, over a high fire, till browned, not really done yet. Then pour a can of drained Manchurian orange slices, (just a small can) and cook till the skillet is dry and starting to turn brown on the bottom, pour in some of the juice and a little water and make a sauce. I let the meat rest a couple of minutes, then slice and serve over a spinach salad. It's so good and works on any diet, plus, it's a really pretty dish.


----------



## archaeodani (Feb 20, 2012)

Cheater's cacciatore - 

2-4 breasts in a pan on the stove top, get them nearly done, then dump your favorite spaghetti sauce over it, and let it simmer fir 15-30 minutes... I have a stainless heavy pan that I do this ftom frozen -- sear both sides, dump the sauce in, cover & let simmer


VERY lightly breaded with Jiffy baking mix -NO egg, seared on both sides for a minute or 3, pop into the oven (350 deg) for 20 minutes or so.... I do this from thawed


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Lemon Rosemary Chicken

8 boneless skinless chicken breasts
4 lemons
Around 4 or 5 tablespoons honey mustard dressing (or a few squeezes) &#8211; I use Ken&#8217;s brand
Â¼ to Â½ cup olive oil
2 to 3 heaping tablespoons of jarred minced garlic
2 teaspoons salt
Seasoned pepper to taste
A few sprigs fresh rosemary or oregano or both, minced
6 to 8 potatoes, halved then sliced
2 onions, coarsely chopped

Place the chicken in a ziplock bag. Zest the lemons with a microplane and add all the zest to the bag. Squeeze the lemons and add the juice to the bag. Add all the remaining ingredients except the potatoes and onions. Seal the bag and mix thoroughly. Marinate overnight or for several hours in the refrigerator. Mix the onions and potatoes in the bottom of a large casserole dish. Arrange the chicken over the top. Pour the marinade evenly over the top. Dust with ground oregano or more fresh rosemary and/or oregano. Cover with aluminum foil and bake for 2 hours at 350 degrees. Remove the foil and bake another 30 minutes.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Can you use thighs instead of breasts? I prefer those since they tend to be cheaper to buy and are more moist.

Another quick and easy is to go through your store's ethnic aisle and grab a bottle of mojo (or I suppose you could make your own). Pour over chicken, bake 'til done. It's a sweeter, more fruity chicken, and delicious.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

As a diabetic I assume you are primarily concerned with carbs? 

Here are some very, very low carb chicken ideas.


I love Chicken Lazone (you can google for recipe). It is chicken breast seasoned with garlic, onion and chili powder and cooked in a skillet with butter and heavy cream. Yummy!

I also like Chicken, Bacon, Ranch wraps. Mission brand makes some fabulous low carb tortillas. I cook the chicken, shred it and roll it up with bacon and ranch.

Netrition.com sells some amazing low carb BBQ sauce. Really, really good. I love it on chicken wings. I fry them without breading and eat with sauce and ranch. Almost zero carbs.

Chicken Salad.

Grilled chicken on a salad. 

there is an amazing recipe for a spicy spinach and chicken cassarole at genaw.com. Actually, she has lots of great low carb recipes.

Good luck!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Have you thought of grinding the chicken? I use ground turkey for everything from chili to tacos to burgers....and so on. Hubs can't have a lot of beef. I can't eat a lot of pork. So, we eat a lot of chicken, but we also LOVE seafood. To make the burgers, add some montreal steak seasoning to the ground chicken before you grill. You could also add ground mushrooms or ground apples. They add nutrition without adding salt or unwanted bluckiness. (I work in the food industry--right now, the big "thing" is to add the mushrooms or ground apples to the commodity pork and beef products rather than using the soy.)


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Swiss chicken and wine

2 boneless chix breast or 4-5 thighs cut into one inch cubes
half pound swiss cheese shredded
one can cream of mushroom soup
one soup can of white wine, if you really like wine add another half can and another 10 minutes to the cooking time
half box of cheap stove top stuffing
2 teaspoons of butter

in a casserole dish, spray with no stick spray. layer all items in the order given. don't worry about stirring anything, it will all melt together. Sprinkle the stuffing mix evenly across the top. 

bake covered at 350F for 30 minutes, bake uncovered for another 30 minutes or until the top has turned a golden brown. Serves 4

Serve over egg noodles or rice.

This is one of my DW's fave chicken dishes


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

You're my Polynesian Baby - Chicken

2 boneless chic breasts or 4 - 5 thighs cut into bite size pieces
1 bell pepper cut into bite size pieces
15 oz can crushed pineapple
8 oz can sliced water chestnuts
1/2 pound of fresh mushrooms sliced
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 -3 tablespoons of veg oil
1 tsp dried garlic
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp powdered ginger
1/4 tsp black pepper
1 tbsp brown sugar

optional: 1 tbsp corn starch mixed with just enough water to make a slurry

1. brown chicken in oil in your wok on medium to high heat until it is almost done
2. add green pepper, water chestnuts, and mushrooms and continue to saute until they are half done
3. drain pineapple juice into a bowl and mix with soy sauce and spices, stir, don't worry if there are a few lumps
4. add drained pineapple to wok, add spiced juice to wok
5. stir everything together, cook for another couple of minutes or until green pepper is to desired texture. I like to leave it with a little crunch. 
6. I like the sauce to be fairly thick, add cornstarch mix and heat until it to your desired thickness. Caution, it will continue to thicken from the heat in the wok, so err on the side of it being a little too thin. 

Serve over rice. Serves 4

This is a fast one and can go from frig to table in 30 minutes. I usually start the rice and the start cutting the chicken and peppers. The chicken will be done by the time the rice is ready.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Annsni said:


> The key is to just not overcook it. It's when it's overcooked that it's terrible. I can eat a plain chicken breast with nothing on it when it's cooked just right.


Amen. America is used to overcooked chicken. We have an older meat thermometer that wants it cooked to 185 internal temp. Current food safety standards call for 165, and pork is only 145 - which we used to cook until it was leather.

With most whole NON-INJECTED meats, the bacteria is mostly on the surface. A quick high temperature sear followed by a slow oven will be very effective. I've made some lemon-pepper chicken breasts (the larger the better) that are closer to good roast beef than the chicken commonly served.

One other quick comment - when the body is saying "I have had enough of this food" _it means it_. It is telling you that it has stocked up on the particular nutrient mix in the food and is ready for you to go hunter/gathering something else. You continue to eat the food it objects to at your own peril. You can develop food sensitivities or deficiencies in other areas.


----------

